# Lizards > General Geckos >  New cresty which morph?

## Justin83

Hey everyone, I  made a new pickup today, cb17 cresty for my son's bedroom. He has named him Vinnie:-)
I'm not up to speed on morphs but he doesn't look normal to me... Maybe a harlequin?
What you think?

----------


## RickyNY

Congrats to your little boy. Vinnie is stunning.

----------

_Justin83_ (02-10-2019)

----------


## Justin83

Thanks pal:-)

----------


## Jellybeans

Handsome guy!

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_Justin83_ (02-10-2019)

----------


## Justin83

Hiding in the coconut:-)

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-13-2019)

----------


## Justin83

Wow, this area is dead:-)
Well I'm gonna log his progress here anyhow.
Nice plump 32g.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-13-2019)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Cute lil guy. I know nothing about them. My kids have been interested in something so im trying to look into different things to see whats best. I have to find somthing that doesnt die at the drop of a hat and isnt defensive. How hard are these? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Justin83_ (02-13-2019)

----------


## Justin83

They are easy imo. Get the husbandry right and your away.
They can/should be fed a staple of powdered crested gecko complete diet, Pangaea, repashy ect... just mix with a little water and that's all they need.
Humidity around 60
Temp 25deg debatable but around that.
Will hunt crickets and hand feed 
Can feed on fruits and vegetables.
Don't keep males together, some do as hatch mates but risky.
Sexable at 1yr old usually.
Very cool to handle, slow and easy going and jump from hand to hand. Never show aggression. 
I would suggest getting an adult, 1-2 years old.
1. They are less fragile
2. They can drop their tail and it won't grow back, some can drop it due to a loud bang. An adult that hasn't dropped it may be more confident and less likely to lose it.
Or just buy one without a tail, they do fine.
If not...
Number 1 rule, never grab by the tail.
Watch a few YouTube videos, they are so much fun and you get to make a little rainforest habitat:-)

P.s they remind me of that little alien the boy keeps on flight of the navigator if anyone's old enough to remember that lol.

----------


## Justin83

To answer my own post after lots of reading I'm sure he is somewhere between these morphs depending on the lighting
Halloween harlequin
Blonde harlequin 
Extreme harlequin

----------

